# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > DVD/BD Player & Video > [DVD Player] Προβλημα με πορτακι απο dvd

## kokoblue

Καλησπερα εχω ενα dvd player F&U στο οποιο μολις βαζω το dvd και κλεινει το πορτακι αμεσως ανοιγει ξανα, το ξαναβαζω το ξαναβγαζει συνεχεια αυτο το πργμ...θεμα με την κεφαλη του δεν εχει γτ με λιγο υπομονη διαβαζει κανονικα τα dvd...εικαζω πως ειναι λαστιχακι απο το συρταρι...τι αλλο μπορει να ειναι;;;

----------

